# mc cable in shed



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Hell I use romex in sheds and garages.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I would only use MC in a shed if it was in one of those metal pre-fab sheds that you buy off a gypsy on the side of the road. Otherwise, like Eric said, I would just use romex.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Hell I use romex in sheds and garages.


I thought that exposed romex was forbidden or at least not a common practice on the left coast?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Wouldn't it be UF or NM-C for a shed?- Damp location.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Unless the shed has no roof, I dont see it being any more damp than a regular garage. Just needs GFI protection.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

excellent question. i wondered the same thing. i asked a well respected electrician what i should do about wiring a barn. he said pvc bell boxes and bubble covers....sounded good to me,,


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Unless the shed has no roof, I dont see it being any more damp than a regular garage. Just needs GFI protection, thats all.


There's no climate control. I'm just bustn balls. I use NM or ENT myself for sheds.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

zen said:


> excellent question. i wondered the same thing. i asked a well respected electrician what i should do about wiring a barn. he said pvc bell boxes and bubble covers....sounded good to me,,


Corrosive enviroment.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I thought that exposed romex was forbidden or at least not a common practice on the left coast?


Oregon modifies 334 a few times, exposed horizontal runs of romex below 8 feet need to be protected. Also romex entering the top or bottom of a panel below 8 feet needs to be protected by 1/2" wall covering of some sort. Otherwise the section is the same as the normal NEC.

Oh, except we're allowed to use romex above drop ceilings as long as it's installed in accordance with 334.15 :thumbup:

Anyway I usually ignore all that stuff because so does our inspector.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Anyway I usually ignore all that stuff because so does our inspector.


 :thumbup::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

MC..."shed"..romex...dude how big is this shed?????? and how much could you possibly need ???...uf to shed ?? then flip to mc???


----------



## Zparme (Nov 11, 2010)

RGH said:


> MC..."shed"..romex...dude how big is this shed?????? and how much could you possibly need ???...uf to shed ?? then flip to mc???


Eh it's about 20x25. Pretty decent size for a shed. I'm actually running PVC and then I was gonna switch to MC. Although, I might do romex now. I should do it like a pro and use emt.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Zparme said:


> Eh it's about 20x25. Pretty decent size for a shed. I'm actually running PVC and then I was gonna switch to MC. Although, I might do romex now. I should do it like a pro and use emt.


Pros use rigid aluminum rob roy. For everything.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mc is fine, thats what we used for the last 5 years. Only a few cities got crazy about "protection from damage" like palo alto... FK that city.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Exposed romex in a shed is illegal.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Why?


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I thought that exposed romex was forbidden or at least not a common practice on the left coast?


Here Romex has to be protected (which is code, IIRC). I don't see why MC wouldn't be as good as armored for wiring a shed.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

UF protected feed, pvc or MC would be fine.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Why?


 
(3) Other structures permitted to be of Types III, IV, and V
construction except as prohibited in 334.12. Cables
shall be concealed within walls, floors, or ceilings that
provide a thermal barrier of material that has at least a
15-minute finish rating as identified in listings of firerated​assemblies.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

In 08 there was a discrepancy that NH felt meant detached, unfinished garages must be done in at least MC. Now under '11 thats gone. I can't remember whether it specifically stated that it was garages or something more vague like outbuildings.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, under the 2011, 334.10 (1) One and two family dwellings and their attached and detached garages, and their storage buildings. Commentary in the handbook mentions sheds , though I know this isn't enforcable. 

I have a shed to finish wiring. Underground is done, just need to put a couple of receptacles and an overhead porcelain.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Ok, under the 2011, 334.10 (1) One and two family dwellings and their attached and detached garages, and their storage buildings. Commentary in the handbook mentions sheds , though I know this isn't enforcable.
> 
> I have a shed to finish wiring. Underground is done, just need to put a couple of receptacles and an overhead porcelain.


 
I agree the woding was fixedin 11 (or at least an attempt was made) but my cut and paste came from 08. Which cycle are you on?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am on the 11. I had to do at least one detached garage in MC.


----------

